# Temporary internet files folder always empty



## Sevinuv9 (Nov 20, 2004)

Hi -
I'm running Windows 98 on a laptop. My temporary internet files folder is always empty. How can that be? Can it be fixed?

Thanks,
Sevin


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Try unchecking the "Empty the TIF folder when browser is closed" under "Advanced" under Tools\Internet Options. Most people have this checked as it will build up and slow down your pc eventually.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Open Internet Explorer, click Tools - Internet Options - General(tab) - Settings(button). What MB's is it set to? 20 MB is good for high-speed broadband and 80 MB is good for 56K dial-up.


----------



## Sevinuv9 (Nov 20, 2004)

Thanks for your reply. I can view my temporary internet files through the settings tab. I still don't understand why I can't access them via Windows Explorer, though. When I open the folders, there's nothing in any of them. I don't get it.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

There are a couple of places where the TIF files seem to live, although only one is really being used.

Where are you looking from Explorer?

You can confirm from the settings tab where the active folder is.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you use a login at all for win98 - if so have a look under 
windows>
profiles>


----------

